# What Type of Music Do You Enjoy



## SeaBreeze

I grew up on rock and roll, early hits like 'The Twist' by Chubby Checker, 'He's So Fine' by The Chiffons, 'Blue Moon' by The Marcels, 'Tossin' and Turnin'' by Bobby Lewis, etc...into Elvis, Beatles, Stones, and on and on.  I still like to listen to oldies and classic rock when I'm in the mood, but I like a lot of the newer alternative rock that's popular now.  What do you like to listen to?


----------



## Bill.K

I've always loved classical music, and always enjoyed playing it. But I'll listen to everything before 1990 pretty much, I cannot stand rap, it isn't music to my ears.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bill.K said:


> I cannot stand rap, it isn't music to my ears.



I agree, can't stand rap/hip hop or heavy metal either.


----------



## pindiwadli

I love to listen to most music, Abba, when they were in fashion. I mostly like songs where you can hear and understand every word thats sung, Patsy Cline had a lovely easy listenig voice.I love listening to Susan Boyle, Mylene Farmer, even though she sings in french, her lyrics can be found on the net she always sings about important things happening in the world, and is dedicated to freeing animals that are cruelly treated .Love french music, classical music,Mozart, Chopin,  Saint Saens, most of the classical compossers.There are such a lot of very talented musicians,on you tube now as well that are worth listening to, and are never heard on radio.Rap,  heavy metal, Hip hop  I dont really like much


----------



## Steve

Basicially something on the quiet side.. Rap, Heavy Metal, and some of the yelling songs I can have a bad day without that "noise"...

Funny you should ask that question because where we live, there is a young lady that has made it BIG in the country music field.. We see her around our small village quite often.. She is a real down to earth person and very talkable to..  Cute also.. 
Her name is Eileen Edwards.............

PS... You probably know her by her stage name of ... Shania Twain ......


----------



## Elzee

I have grown tired of the music from the 1960s and 70s - just don't want it hear it again. I was busy listening to children's shows and children's music in the 80s and 90s, so no idea what pop music went on during those decades.  And then, I couldn't get back into pop music, but I like listening to the big bands of the 40s and rock and roll from the 1950s - even though that is before my time.   I also like listening to nature,  tranquil and zen instrumental music.


----------



## Ryder13

A classic rock fan, and a blues fan. 
Some but not all of what I listen to goes back to the 60s. I was playing the Grateful Dead on the cd in the truck yesterday. 
Geez that goes back a few years. 
Ryder13


----------



## Dorothy

I like a little bit of all music.  Growing up I would listen to more rock and roll and then as I got older I started listen to all kinds of music, it just depends on the mood I am in.


----------



## Artic137

I like rap/hiphop


----------



## R. Zimm

Comming from a "proper" music background as a percussionist I enjoyed orchestra and marching band music but as a guitar player it was rock n roll. Then I got sucked into jazz and even though I have played RnR more often, now I'm getting back to jazz on the guitar, including writing.

I'll listen to just about anything except metal, rap and polka. Now there's a combination for a niche band!


----------



## maybenot

When I was growing up my Dad had ' a thing' about Nana Mouskouri(sp) and I grew to love her voice too and often listen to her and Demise Russous  singing Duets om Youtube, doesn't matter what language ,their music soothes me as nothing else can at times but I also love country music and if hubby's not watching movies will put on Foxtel as they've some great artistes on ., also 60s/70s/80s just about most music I guess but not cRap. and I've got most of Sonny Terry/Brownie McGee CDs, eassy to please really,and with good company and a few ales even better


----------



## pchinvegas

_I have always love a wide variety of music. I listen to a little of everything. Two of my favorites for music I enjoy singing alone to are Garth Brooks and Norah Jones but my iPod has_ everything from Otis Redding to Kid Rock.


----------



## BurgerBoy

Oldies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9PoUsRibtE


----------



## R. Zimm

I've also enjoyed a group I "discovered" a while back - Railroad Earth. It's a Newgrass jam band. Been around a few years now but I really have come to like their style.


----------



## TWHRider

I enjoy a variety but was a die-hard rock n roller, until the rock n roll, that was our era, passed away.

Now I primarily listen to Country.  There's still some fairly decent Southern Rock and most of the time the videos make the songs a lot more enjoyable - lol


----------



## That Guy

Growing up, heard mostly big band and classical music around the house.  My father was a musician and taught us all piano.  Of course, as a teenager, I wanted to play the drums which was immediately shot down.  Picked up the guitar and he neither supported nor banned it.

What I really appreciate is when rock 'n' roll was being born, I was a seven year-old little twerp and my older sister was in junior high.  She used to drag me into her room, put on a record and say, "Listen to this!!" and make me dance with her.  God, I love her so much for that.

So, I love everything that's pretty much sincere.  Most of that manufactured pop crap that's shoved down our throats makes me gag.  I play blues guitar and love hearing all the new indie/alternative stuff the "kids" are putting out these days.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pricklypear

I have eclectic taste in music.  I like a lot of different music classical to blue grass to musical theater.  

Actually, it's easier to list what I don't like:  rap, hip-hip, and heavy metal.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pricklypear said:


> Actually, it's easier to list what I don't like:  rap, hip-hip, and heavy metal.



:iagree:..........


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pricklypear

That Guy said:


> So, I love everything that's pretty much sincere.  Most of that manufactured pop crap that's shoved down our throats makes me gag.  I play blues guitar and love hearing all the new indie/alternative stuff the "kids" are putting out these days.



I like a lot of that music myself.  I understand alternative but I haven't figured out what "indie" means. 

My son plays guitar, blues and country rock stuff.  Some cover songs but mostly his own music.   He bought a guitar when he was 26 and played around with it for a time.  Then, he broke his femur and taught himself to play over six months to distract himself from pain.   Now, ten years and a couple of guitars later he's gotten pretty good.


----------



## That Guy

"Indie" refers to the folks who are independent and publish themselves without a major label.  At least . . . they try to start out that way...

Glad to hear your son is a guitar player.  It's a wonderful instrument.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Pricklypear

That Guy said:


> "Indie" refers to the folks who are independent and publish themselves without a major label.  At least . . . they try to start out that way...



Indie means independent.  Thanks.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Daydream...such a mellow song, good memories, thanks! :coolthumb:  PS: I have dial-up, so I have trouble trying to watch clips until I get to another computer...but that entire song is going through my head, just like back in the day!   Kudos to Ed Sullivan for having all of those groups on his show back then, or I wouldn't have seen a lot of them.


----------



## That Guy

Gee, I loved that song when it came out.  Glad you enjoyed it!  Sorry to torture you on your dial-up but glad you can connect elsewhere.  I, too, loved seeing those great groups on Ed's show.  It was a real treat.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jut saw Sunny Afternoon, another one of my favs!! Now I'm sittin' here, sippin' at my ice cool beer, lazin' on a sunny afternoon..........:jammin:


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

Country Honk -- The Rolling Stones


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Planxty

Just a test


----------



## That Guy

*Happy Earth Day

*


----------



## That Guy




----------



## pchinvegas

Better to assk me "What type of music do you Dislike " the answer is that fast scrambled jazz !


----------



## That Guy

When I was a youngster, I loved that wild, radical jazz.  Now, it just irritates me.  And don't you dare try to throw that "smooth jazz" crap in my direction.  Just give me the real deal.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## pchinvegas

Oh no, are you sure? Erika Badu, Nora Jones,  Sade ,all the Blues, great blues stuff. Blues should be a category by it's self not a part of Jazz.
He's something for you to listen to Xavier Rudd on You Tube, he is awesome, see what you think. Then listen and watch "Africa" by Perpetium Jazz ( misspelled for sure ) amazing


----------



## That Guy

Nora Jones, YES!  Sade, maybe.

Blues, OF COURSE!  Jazz actually was born of the blues.  When a blues player threw in some fancy flim-flam stuff, they called it "the jazz" and eventually a new form of music was created.  I love the big band era of the forties and modern jazz of the fifties and early sixties.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## SeaSparkle




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

"This place gets too CROWDED!"


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Don't know if this has been posted yet...absolutely love this one...


----------



## Lyn

I like the old, the new, classic to blue grass, depends on my mood.  A good beat and lyrics that say something is a double shot.  I am particularly fond of Jason Mraz.


----------



## Lyn




----------



## Lyn

Patty Griffin - Rain


----------



## Lyn




----------



## That Guy

Good stuff, all of them.  And quite a diverse selection.

Just came back from a blues jam my neighbor put together.  Great fun and wish we could do it every day...


----------



## Planxty

My namesakes.


----------



## Planxty

Former Dead can Dance member, you may have heard her singinging on the Gladiator soundtrack.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Lyn

That Guy said:


> Good stuff, all of them.  And quite a diverse selection.
> 
> Just came back from a blues jam my neighbor put together.  Great fun and wish we could do it every day...



Great way to spend a day, may it happen again soon.  I am simply one who listens and appreciates and find myself envious of those who create and participate in making the music.


----------



## Lyn

Planxty said:


> My namesakes.



Story is as old as the beginning of time.  I just loved this.  I do not recall having experienced their music before, appreciate the intro.


----------



## Lyn

That Guy said:


>



Fan of Green Day.  I had not heard this before.


----------



## That Guy

Lyn said:


> Fan of Green Day.  I had not heard this before.



I'm so glad you liked it, Lyn.  Interesting that some punks would play a little surf music.  I love the video of the skateboard and nice touch at the end.


----------



## That Guy

*Dedicated to SifuPhil

*


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Happyflowerlady

Growing up in the 50s, I enjoyed Elvis, Johnny Cash, Buddy Hollie, and just all the great singers and songs from that era. Being from a little town in North Idaho, and also being horse-crazy, of course I loved western music, and Roy Rogers was my HERO, and Trigger was the greatest horse on the planet. I had a chance to see either Elvis or Rex Allen, and it was not even a hard choice at the time, but I have always thought that maybe I should have gone to see Elvis... By high school, I had a new favorite..... Gentleman Jim Reeves, and I think that I had every album that he ever made, and he could always mellow me out with that golden voice, and beautiful songs. I am listening to him singing, as I am typing this song.....thank you , Pandora. Now, Don Williams has been added to my favorite singers, but I still enjoy a variety of other singers and music. Harry Belafonte is another one I really like. There are so many....


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Good dancin' music....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4zPEmRufMU


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## rkunsaw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il_lzWaoORc

He had a hit with this song years ago. This recording is a live performance at age 85


----------



## That Guy

- - - Updated - - -



rkunsaw said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il_lzWaoORc
> 
> He had a hit with this song years ago. This recording is a live performance at age 85



They don't call it The Grand OLD . . . " for nothin'!!!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

1001001001


----------



## That Guy

Personally, I have no use for royalty.  But, way to go Lizzy!  Remain calm and keep on truckin'...


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

Tomorrow never comes . . .


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## janfromflorida

Still love rock & roll.  Classical, New Age are good.  But I admit I am closet County/Blue Grass/Gospel fan - shhh, don't tell anyone!


----------



## Anne

I love bluegrass and gospel, too!!!!    And.....here's a catchy little Cajun tune from "Southern Comfort"  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2NIZexqb4U


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## MercyL

I really enjoy smooth jazz, when not listening to an oldies station. Peter White, Anita Baker, and Boney James purr along as creative support while I crochet or design jewelry.

We had a kickin' smooth jazz radio station about 5 years ago, but Clear Channel snapped it up and changed the format. 

I have considered creating an online smooth jazz station, but I have neither the time nor the talent to manage such a large project.


----------



## That Guy

I do love jazz, MercyL.  But that "smooth" stuff is irritating.  I know you can find something truly enjoyable among the true jazz artists.

As for Clear Channel and Cumulus and others buying up radio stations and destroying them:  @#%^&*!!!  So sad.  It would be fun to create an online music station but I feel the same about such a project.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Wow.  How about this little gal??   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VzSK2cCAu8


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> Wow.  How about this little gal??



I am speechless.  Hope she sticks with it.


----------



## MercyL

pindiwadli said:


> I love to listen to most music, Abba, when they were in fashion. I mostly like songs where you can hear and understand every word thats sung, Patsy Cline had a lovely easy listenig voice.I love listening to Susan Boyle, Mylene Farmer, even though she sings in french, her lyrics can be found on the net she always sings about important things happening in the world, and is dedicated to freeing animals that are cruelly treated .Love french music, classical music,Mozart, Chopin,  Saint Saens, most of the classical compossers.There are such a lot of very talented musicians,on you tube now as well that are worth listening to, and are never heard on radio.Rap,  heavy metal, Hip hop  I dont really like much



Have you heard Adele sing?

She has smooth, controlled voice unmatched by modern day singers relying on flash bombs, glitz and high wires instead of pure unadulterated talent.
You have heard her if you saw the last James Bond movie. She sang and wrote the theme song. I think she was awarded an Oscar for "Skyfall".

Adele also writes many she sings, revealing her personal pain and unbridled joy.

I hadn't heard her sing until seeing her on the Graham Norton show (BBC America). She's earthy and has this awesome laugh that can only come from growing up working class.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Surely NOT this:     







               :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## That Guy

You sure scared me for a minute there, Anne.  Very funny . . .


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## JustBonee

^^^ love the above video!

Also like her song:


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

For Jan.  Sorry, I couldn't find a recording of Rosemary . . .


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Jackie22

Wow, what a wonderful thread!

Anything by Rod Stewart......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ4NAZPi2js


----------



## That Guy

Here's a 16 year-old talent from New Zealand.  Pay attention to the kids.  They're doin' great things!


----------



## That Guy

For Jackie22.  Jeff Beck, Rod Stewart, Ron Wood, Mickey Waller, Nicky Hopkins . . .


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

J J Cale dead at 74. RIP


----------



## Jillaroo

_You missed the all important POP music , that's my favourite_


----------



## Diwundrin

Please tell me you're joking. :biggrin-new:

I've got a fairly wide range of likes, depends on the 'sound' of it and the mood I'm in. From C&W to drive by,  to Synthesizer to paint by.

For a link to a fave on Youtube I can't go past this one for 'Lenny's' dulcet tones, and Johnny's eye candy. siiiiigh
(Actually he's just too pretty, prefer Charlie Bronson types but hey, eye candy right?)

Boys, look away now, girls, enjoy!


----------



## Poppy

I'm mad about Bluegrass, especially Alison Krauss & Union Station


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Archer

Early Rock, Heavy Rock and Heavy Metal (NOT thrash or speed metal)
Metallica is my favourite. Went to their concert here (my second one) in Adelaide in November 2010, "Death Magnetic"...it was the most spectacular presentation/concert I've ever seen. Got out of my hospital bed to get there...the staff were great and made a big fuss of me and helped me to my seat and kept checking up to make sure I was OK...


----------



## GDAD

John Farnham..... Australia


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Old Hipster

I know, it's only Rock-n-Roll but I like it, like it, yes I do.

I also have a huge love of 80's music.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Bee

I can listen to and enjoy most kinds of music but I have been a big fan of Billy Joel's ever since I heard this.............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCuMWrfXG4E


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Old Hipster

My personal theme song!


----------



## Katybug

Adele always gets my attention, as does Andrea Bocelli, Michael Bluble and the early rockers like Queen, Chicago, Credence Clearwater Revival and like every other older woman, love Josh Groban (sp on all these names???)  I grew up on soul music, but for some reason am not a 50's fan, far preferred Marvin Gaye, Al Greene, and those similar/R&B/soul.

I'm probably one of the only people in the free world that hasn't seen GREASE.  It's on TV all the time, but I have no interest in that style music.  Am I weird or what?


----------



## Old Hipster

I'm in love with Chris Issak. The song, the funny thing, is he wrote is because he saw a mom telling her little kid they did something wrong and she said "Baby did a bad bad thing" Chris took that line and ran with it.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Old Hipster




----------



## Old Hipster

Holy crap, these guys just get better and better with age. Wowzer Curt Smith, like most men, gets better looking with age.

Tears for Fears - Shout


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy




----------



## Old Hipster

Move over rover and let Jimi take over. Ok so it's not Fire, but this song was so great, it is hard to find any good Hendrix stuff, videos that is.


----------



## Katybug

I've posted my favorites....and it's OLD R & B.  If you have the time or interest, GOOGLE Billy Ward & the Dominos singing 60 MINUTE MAN.  That's the music I grew up on this music and we do a synchronized dance to it called "the Shag."  LOL  And it's a *dance* (started & remains in the Carolina's predominately, called beach music).  It has NOTHING WHATSOEVER to do with the California Beach Boys -- night and day difference.  Ours started at black clubs in Myrtle Beach back in the 40's and caught on with the white folk who sneaked it and started the craze that continues to this day.  If you go to the Carolina beaches, you'll see "Shag nightspots" everywhere.  And knowing the meaning of the British term, we've taken way more than our share of teasing, believe me.

I would rather watch couples who have been dancing together a long time & do this dance well shagging than almost any other pastime.  For a few recent decades, it was considered an old fart's dance (my era,) but now has it caught on greatly with the teenagers and there are contests galore all summer for ALL AGES at our eastern coast beaches.  Gawd, the memories it brings back and I could listen to it all day.  If you were not going to sit all night at a dance back in the 60's, you had to learn how to "shag."  

For some reason, standard do-wap 50's music just isn't my thing, tho I have seen a lot of the 50's concerts in the last few yrs...never mind they're in their 70's & 80's now.  Those that enjoyed it then still do. 

Also, I LOVE Harry Connick, Jr!  He's a bit like Sinatra, but promotes far more personality & pizzazz.  I saw Sinatra in his very Sr. years on their last tour, and he almost put me to sleep.  Thank goodness LIZA totally saved the show w/her enthusiasm & dancing.  What a talent she is/was!  Her Broadway tunes give me goose bumps, especially "New York, New York."


----------



## Katybug

Old Hipster said:


> Move over rover and let Jimi take over. Ok so it's not Fire, but this song was so great, it is hard to find any good Hendrix stuff, videos that is.



Incredible guitarist, an ICON for sure, but I didn't get into it that much.  My g'son thinks he incredible, even has several Hendricks' t-shirts, so his talent lives on.


----------



## That Guy

I'll always remember when good ol' Cap'n Billy (RIP) played "Are You Experienced?" for me.  No one had EVER heard anything like that!  He was a genius and from what I've read a really good guy in private.  Now, remember Jimi saying, "You'll never hear surf music again,"?  It was quite a statement on the changing times.  Well, recently heard a Hendrix cover done by old surf guitar slinger Dick Dale and as he started playing he said, "I'm still here, Jimi.  Wish you were."


----------



## Katybug

I'm a huge QUEEN fan.  Anyone else like them?  Freddie Mercury was one of the greatest singers of all time, IMO.


----------

